# 338 FED for Elk?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I currently have a short action that I don't have a barrel on. I usually try to build a gun every spring to keep me sane until hunting season starts. My largest caliber right now is a 7mm-08 and it has done great on everything from antelope to elk. I am toying with putting a 338 FED barrel on my action. IMO, a 308 is too similar to my 7mm-08 and I am looking for something with a bigger punch for Elk, moose or bear (not that I hunt moose or bear). I don't typically shoot game beyond 200-300 yards, even though I have done the long range precision handloading and shooting thing. Looking at the ballistics, I get about a 20% gain in energy out to 200 and still have +15% at 300 yards moving from a 150 grain bullet to a 200 grain bullet. At 500 yards, they are pretty much even energy so it wouldn't make sense to shoot this gun beyond that. Is the bigger cross section and bigger bullet going to make a big difference in a 200 yard elk or am I talking myself into this one?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Ask the guys in the gun forum.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I put it in the big game forum hoping to get experience from elk hunters who have shot more elk than I have. 


BTW, please don't turn this into you need a 300 win mag or this other caliber. This is a short action with a .470 bolt face. I am only interested in staying with short action calibers and not interested in switching out bolt face to a WSM caliber. I don't want a new gun, as I can add a 338 fed barrel to this setup for $100.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you didn't have the short action requirement, I'd say go 338/06. 

But... with those restrictions and cost, sounds like you've all but talked yourself into it. I've heard nothing bad to talk you out of it either. Sooo do it, try it out and come back to post your experiences.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Everybody and their dog has a .308 and now a 7mm-08 as well. You know what not a whole lot of people have? A .338 Federal. I'll throw you some cred points if you do it. And yes, a .338 will be a nice step up for very large game compared to a 7mm bullet of comparable velocity. Did I mention I'll award you cred points?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Can I turn this into a .270 Win thread?

If not, the 338 fed will be more than enough. People place too much importantance on caliber and not enough on accuracy.

Not saying you’re such a fellow, you seem pretty knowledgeable.

Point being being, go build a bada** rifle then upload picks so we can all marvel at it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Them big calibers going slow will do a lot of damage when they hit a animal. 

And while a .338 really isn't that big it gets the job done with authority. 

For that short action a .338 Federal is calling.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I really like the .338 calibers. I don't own a .338 Fed, but I have had a tuff time deciding which rifle to take Elk hunting before. .338 Win Mag, 300 WSM, 6.5-06 AI. 


Dallan mentioned the .338-06. Great caliber in my opinion. I don't have one, but a Buddy does and that's his go to rifle for Elk. 


I'd say build it up and have fun!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a .338 federal ruger frontier. it only has a 16 1/2" barrel but with speer 200 gr hot cor and alliant power pro varmint I can get that 200 grainer going 2500 fps. longer barrels can get it going 2700 fps. this is according to speer's data though. I haven't chronographed anything. I haven't killed anything with it but I lent it to my brother for a hog hunt and he hammered a hog with my 210 gr partition handloads. you can get 160gr ttsx pushing 3000ps, or 185gr ttsx around 2700 fps. you could kill an elk no problem. i say go for the .338 fed.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

https://www.speer-ammo.com/download...Rifle/338_caliber_338_dia/338_Federal_200.pdf

https://www.speer-ammo.com/download...Rifle/338_caliber_338_dia/338_Federal_225.pdf


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I will go for it. Trying to keep the weight of the whole setup under 7lbs. Will post it up when I am done.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

You can get a lot of Velocity and Energy out of those bad boys - good luck!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

.338 Fed. I say go for it.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, got the .338 Fed headspaced and put together. I think it looks nice. Shot my first groups the other day and my first groups were under 1moa. Will be able to get it to 1/2moa most likely with a little bit of work. I was thrilled that I was able to push a 200gr bullet to 2600fps with no pressure signs, however, it has a fair amount of recoil. I won't let the kids shoot this until they are older. Only down side is the it weighs just over 8lbs, so I am going to take about 1/2lb off of the stock and try to get it in the mid 7lbs. After shooting it, however, I don't think I want to go as light as 7lbs. Will post up pics of the groups when I settle on something.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I hear ya. My .338 fed is pretty light and recoil is pretty stout shooting from the bench. I bought an aftermarket recoil pad after I started loading with Speer data. Sighting in is rough, but once you have those nice groups, that’s proof you’re managing the recoil. After that, you don’t feel the recoil when you’re shooting at game.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It's nice to see a follow up and end result! Looks like it should be a fun rifle.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! I'm jealous! That thing is going to be an absolute elk slayer. With all the redundant cartridges we have today, it disappoints me that a somewhat unique idea like the .338 Fed never really took off. It just seems to me like a handy little short action .338 caliber round with potent stopping power for the largest North American big game should fill a niche quite nicely.


----------

